# Official news leak



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

New CPS prototype Heaver. More powerful in the tip and midsection than the 6-10. 

First tests -

As pictured above 729' with a 150 gram sinker and a full tournament style pendulum cast with a tourney reel.


With a fishing reel and Hatteras cast...

501' with 8oz
483' with 10oz
388' with 14.25oz (8oz plus a 175 gram) I tried to break it with an overload test, she didn't even flinch.

Tommy


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

looks like an excellent addition to the arsenal,i gotta figure if you are getting 500 w/ 8 the average guy is gonna get 300 making this a must have for the pier jockeys.when this rod is ready will it be offered thru mudhole? if not p.m. me so i can get blanks,think you gotta a winner here tommy!!


----------



## mtbrider (Jul 9, 2008)

What weight do you think you'll rate this rod?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Testing will determine the rating, or if changes need to be made before the rod is finalized. I'm shooting for a rod that will handle the heavy payloads BUT still fishable and not tip heavy.

It has got to cast great too.... 

6-12 or 8-12 is what I'm shooting for..


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

sunburntspike said:


> looks like an excellent addition to the arsenal,i gotta figure if you are getting 500 w/ 8 the average guy is gonna get 300 making this a must have for the pier jockeys.when this rod is ready will it be offered thru mudhole? if not p.m. me so i can get blanks,think you gotta a winner here tommy!!


If this prototype makes it to production then Mudhole should have them. You can always order straight from me... 

Tommy


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

Tommy said:


> If this prototype makes it to production then Mudhole should have them. You can always order straight from me...
> 
> Tommy


thx tommy,once you're in production mode i'll set up an account with you


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Can't wait till I get a chance to bend this one.


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

matte finish no decal.....put me down for 2


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Sounds great, cant wait to try out the final product. Sounds like you are making a rod people are asking for. Would you say it is similiar to an Allstar 1509 in action? 

John


----------



## mbg60 (May 11, 2008)

Is it just me?...I didn't see any length mentioned for this rod.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Its 13 feet. Two piece equal sections. Just like the 6-10.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Thanks Ryan.


----------



## castingsfun (May 28, 2010)

*May I have your attention please !!!!*

From what it sounds like to me gentlemen. We have A new and improved Nail.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

castingsfun said:


> *May I have your attention please !!!!*
> 
> From what it sounds like to me gentlemen. We have A new and improved Nail.


Not really like a Nail at all. Tommy Wheeler made some great rods, as a matter of fact I targeted the Fusion as a performance benchmark while developing the CPS 6-10. That being said, I never was a fan of the Nail. It was/is so very stiff that, IMHO, the fun was taken out of casting and fishing with it. The new rod is more like the CPS 6-10 on steroids. Very powerful but does bend when loaded and should be a pleasure to cast and fish.

More testing needed, two casting sessions just isn't enough but I am optimistic.... 

Tommy


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Hmmmm, very, very interesting.... (while devilishly stroking my goatee)


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

castingsfun said:


> *May I have your attention please !!!!*
> 
> From what it sounds like to me gentlemen. We have A new and improved Nail.


I assume you have casted a Nail.....Don't think you will get the arc in a Nail that you have with this new rod from CCP..


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

AbuMike said:


> I assume you have casted a Nail.....Don't think you will get the arc in a Nail that you have with this new rod from CCP..


+1


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I don't anyone to think I'm bashing the Nail. I have cast it an it is one hell of a rod but just doesn't suit my style. I like a rod that I can feel bend and unload, it really helps with the timing of a powercast. 

Plan to get back in the field this weekend for some more testing.

Hardcore 8nbait guys welcome to come on down... 

Tommy


----------



## castingsfun (May 28, 2010)

I never did cast A nail. But did
see it get hit and am very aware
that 99% of guys can't put A bend in the rod. But as stated the
new CPS heaver is able to handle heavier loads. As for the
6-10. I can comfortly say it throws
12 with no problem. I can also
see clear as day the some what parabolic load of the new heaver. But keep in mind that's Tommy crushing the rod. Tommy you're 6-10 with an eight and A Hatteras cast I'm around 450+'. As I come
around with the back swing I have A little pre-load and as the left hand comes front I'm crushing so hard with the right. I feel it in my arm pit. Some what similar to tennis elbow.


----------



## OceanMaster (Dec 22, 2011)

Tommy - hope this testing stuff is coming to a close soon and that prototype model goes into production soon cuz....my casting thumb is getting real itchy for a new heaver! I know I'm probably not gonna hit this year's spring drum run with this new monster stick but come next fall.................sure hope to have a one soaking the zone along PINS. 

Just like waiting for Christmas.....SON!


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Chris,

It sounds like you are really crushing it....  450 with a hatteras cast is very good.

Tommy



castingsfun said:


> I never did cast A nail. But did
> see it get hit and am very aware
> that 99% of guys can't put A bend in the rod. But as stated the
> new CPS heaver is able to handle heavier loads. As for the
> ...


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I understand, i want to get it out there too... BUT, I don't want to rush a heaver to market without giving it a true shakedown. It is also important to me what the serious drum fishermen think.

I do believe it is very close to being right. It is fairly light (for a heaver) loads easily (again, for a heaver) and really seems to cast great.

Unless there is trouble in testing, the fall should not be a problem at all.

Tommy



OceanMaster said:


> Tommy - hope this testing stuff is coming to a close soon and that prototype model goes into production soon cuz....my casting thumb is getting real itchy for a new heaver! I know I'm probably not gonna hit this year's spring drum run with this new monster stick but come next fall.................sure hope to have a one soaking the zone along PINS.
> 
> Just like waiting for Christmas.....SON!


----------



## mtbrider (Jul 9, 2008)

I'd be more than happy to test this rod out for you.  I have two 6-10's, and would love to see what this one can do


----------



## Plug (Feb 5, 2004)

Tommy said:


> I understand, i want to get it out there too... BUT, I don't want to rush a heaver to market without giving it a true shakedown. It is also important to me what the serious drum fishermen think.


Sounds like it might be a good idea to roll up a half dozen or so and pass them out in the next few weeks. You know who they should go to. If they are drum rods the word will get out fast.


----------

